# 200 years ago



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Meastro Verdi was born this day exactly 200 years ago. Here in the opera section we can't let this pass without paying respect to his music. Please share your thoughts on Verdi opera's, name your favourite, anything related.


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Simon Boccanegra, Otello and La Forza del Destino are my top Verdi favorites. The first complete opera I ever heard was an LP of Il Trovatore - a cheap re-edition of a 1930 public domain recording with Aureliano Pertile, Apolo Granforte and Maria Carena.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Giuseppe.
my favs are Rigoletto, Trovatore, Falstaff, Un Giorno de Regno, MacBeth, Don Carlos
Thank you for everything.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I've never heard a Verdi opera I didn't like. The plots may occasionally be far-fetched (_Alzira_ for one), but the music is so beautiful that one tends to forget any inconsistencies in the story. _Il Trovatore _is one of my favorites (along with Rigoletto, _Don Carlo_, and _La Forza del Destino_.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday! I listened to the first few chords of _Simon Boccanegra_ & I was smitten. It has remained my favourite opera ever since.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Revenant said:


> Simon Boccanegra, Otello and La Forza del Destino are my top Verdi favorites. The first complete opera I ever heard was an LP of Il Trovatore - a cheap re-edition of a 1930 public domain recording with Aureliano Pertile, Apolo Granforte and Maria Carena.


Pertile--there's a name to conjure with as long as you don't mind a lot of strife.
I have him in a complete "Aida" 1928 with Dusolina Giannini, Irene Minghini-Cattaneo, Giovanni Inghilleri and the forces of La Scala cond: Carlo Sabajno.
This is the real Italian way with opera,it has been so diluted now.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The first opera I ever bought was Rigoletto on two LPs. It cost premium price of £4 which was big money for a schoolboy at the time! It was the version by Solti with Merrill and Moffo and Krauss - hard driven but exciting. I nearly wore it out! I now have it on CDs - Solti nearly drives it into the ground but the exciting bits are VERY exciting. Moffo and Merrill are very touching in the duets. 
So happy birthday, Mr Joe Green!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

As most of you know, I have a great love for Wagner. However, Verdi also wrote operas.


----------

